# Fatty liver?



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Is fatty liver associated with Hashimoto's?

I wound up in the Emergency Room last night with crazy severe abdominal pain. No clue what is causing it. No gas, no constipation, the US of my ovaries and uterus are normal and a contrast CT scan were normal.

The only exception is the finding of a fatty liver.

I DO NOT drink. I DO NOT smoke. I AM NOT OBESE. I am a 39 year old female who eats a very heathy organic diet. It is well balanced and sits between 1500 and 1800 calories a day. I drink water and orange juice and tea. I eat healthy fats. I eat lean proteins, veggies and fruits. GF oatmeal, rice and sweetpotatoes are my only real carbs. The extra bit of weight that I do carry that I have tried seventeen ways to tomorrow to lose with no success is all carried around my abdomen.

I do know that my cholesterol is high as it usually is with Hashi's. My triglycerides are high as is my "good" cholesterol. I am a "Type A" profile, meaning that it is the fluffy cholesterol and not the sticky kind that mucks up arteries. I do not have recent numbers on this - I'm sure I'll be having a re-check sometime this week.

In reading, I am seeing that fatty liver can be associated with metabolic disorders. Does this include Hashi's? Anyone have any experience with this?

I'm wondering if I'm looking at something more than just the Hashi's.

Next step is to get an ultrasound of my liver, talk to my PCP, see a GI and possibly by OBGYN for endometreosis. I just started Loestrin24 Fe this month and the abdominal pain didn't start until I began to take the birth control pills.

Kinda freaking out a bit.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Did they check you for gallstones? Those can cause a crazy severe pain. If they didn't check for those, be sure to ask your doc about that possibility. Many times, if they're there, they're made of cholesterol. They can ultrasound your gallbladder at the same time they do your liver.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Did they check you for gallstones? Those can cause a crazy severe pain. If they didn't check for those, be sure to ask your doc about that possibility. Many times, if they're there, they're made of cholesterol. They can ultrasound your gallbladder at the same time they do your liver.


Yep and pain travels from the point of origin. Good call on that one.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

There was nothing on the report from the contrast CT scan about gallstones, though it has crossed my mind. The pain is not in the upper right quadrant of my abdomen and not in my back like typical gallstone pain. They did see that I have more kidney stones in BOTH kidneys (%$#&^&&%$#) and the fatty liver. This pain was very different from the kidney stone pain, but the same intensity. It feels like it's coming from behind my belly button. More deep - almost small intestine origin. I then get a tightening band across my abdomen like I'm being cinched up with a belt. The day after one of these attacks, my belly gets distended like I'm about 5 months pregnant. My belly button is sore to the touch for at least two days after. I had thought about a hernia, but it's so random and not constant. The other theroy is that my intestines are looping around each other and that causes the intense pain. By the time they do the scans, the twist is gone, so they don't see it. Or maybe an intestinal lining thing.

Whatever it is, it's awful.

I have an abdominal ultrasound scheduled for Thursday morning. I just talked to them - it includes the gallbladder and the liver.

I don't know what the heck else I can remove from my diet! I'm going to be living on plain grilled chicken, brown rice and apples. I'm so upset. Everything I've read says to exercise and eat a healthy balanced diet that is low on high-glycemic foods. I already do that. It says to lose weight. No matter what I do, it stays the same or goes up. I don't know what else I can do what what else I can cut out. I'm down to bare bones already.

Articles mention metabolic disease, insulin resistence and auto-immune diseases. They also say that there are no currently approved treatments for NAFLD. I feel like I'm on a hamster wheel. I feel like I'm going to die fat and bald and in a fog with liver diesase and a messed up thyroid. All of this for trying to be healthy and eating right.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> There was nothing on the report from the contrast CT scan about gallstones, though it has crossed my mind. The pain is not in the upper right quadrant of my abdomen and not in my back like typical gallstone pain. They did see that I have more kidney stones in BOTH kidneys (%$#&^&&%$#) and the fatty liver. This pain was very different from the kidney stone pain, but the same intensity. It feels like it's coming from behind my belly button. More deep - almost small intestine origin. I then get a tightening band across my abdomen like I'm being cinched up with a belt. The day after one of these attacks, my belly gets distended like I'm about 5 months pregnant. My belly button is sore to the touch for at least two days after. I had thought about a hernia, but it's so random and not constant. The other theroy is that my intestines are looping around each other and that causes the intense pain. By the time they do the scans, the twist is gone, so they don't see it. Or maybe an intestinal lining thing.
> 
> Whatever it is, it's awful.
> 
> ...


Ovarian torsion. Or scar tissue from previous surgery or injury???

Please let us know. You are a valued and loved poster here. We will worry!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you, Andros. I had a pelvic ultrasound in the ER and everything was normal. The last surgery I had was my appendix out in 1996. The pain isn't there, either.

I see my doc tomorrow and have the ultrasound on Thursday. Until then, I'm going to need some worry beads and a meditation session or two.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I sure hope you are feeling better soon! That is interesting about you having a fatty liver, but yet you are eating right and doing the right things. Sounds like you are chasing down answers in the right direction.

The kidney stones are a (literal) pain, as you mentioned. I don't know how your experiences were in the past with them, but for me it gave me the tightened pain and spasms in my abdomen and sides. Took at least a week to pass it/them.

Just for giggles, you don't work in a high-risk field like corrections, healthcare, etc., right? And I doubt this fits your profile, but same goes for drug use and sharing needles. Oh, and any past blood transfusions. I ask because I have/had liver disease and it is not fun; especially if it's teaming up with the autoimmune disease. If you think you're at risk you might ask the GI doc to test you.

Hopefully the ultrasound sheds a little light on things, as does the GI doc visit!

hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Thank you, Andros. I had a pelvic ultrasound in the ER and everything was normal. The last surgery I had was my appendix out in 1996. The pain isn't there, either.
> 
> I see my doc tomorrow and have the ultrasound on Thursday. Until then, I'm going to need some worry beads and a meditation session or two.


When it comes to pain; there is always a reason. Hope they nail it for you!


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Is fatty liver associated with Hashimoto's?
> 
> I wound up in the Emergency Room last night with crazy severe abdominal pain. No clue what is causing it. No gas, no constipation, the US of my ovaries and uterus are normal and a contrast CT scan were normal.
> 
> ...


You say you eat rice what kind? basmati?
Your high Trigs would point to sugars but how high are we talking above range? Was this cholesterol test fasted?

Don't believe that stuff about cholesterol clogging up arteries it is nonsense. This only happens if you have low grade inflammation present (c-reactive protein) that mighy cause cholesterol to build up and get caught on the inflammed areas.

this is a great site to read it goes through all the myths.
www.thincs.org/links.htm

What ever you do, do not take statins! They are a money spinner and do more harm than good.

you could try drinking apple cider after carb meals to lower GI of foods by 20-40%. That should help with Trigs.

When you get your labs post them up.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Y'all are going to love this...

The "fatty liver" was noted by a tech. The actual radiology report and the abdominal ultrasound were "normal".

Grrrrr....

Triglycerides are fine according to the last fasting labs. Only the "bad" cholesterol is high, but still an 'A' profile which is good and can most likely be contributed to the Hashi's.

So still no clue as to what is causing the pain. I wonder if I just had a nasty air bubble caught. I also ate some crackers that were made out of flax seeds and sesame seeds and I'm supposed to avoid small seeds like that according to my cytokine profile. Who knows.

iroczinoz - I eat either white jasmine or brown rose medium grain rice. I have basmati, but have not used it since I did my RAIU in April. When I have rice - it's maybe three to four times a week and no more than a 1/2 cup at a serving.

I'm going to get some apple cider (local/organic) today. Apples are my friends! (according to the cytokine report)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Y'all are going to love this...
> 
> The "fatty liver" was noted by a tech. The actual radiology report and the abdominal ultrasound were "normal".
> 
> ...


I eat at least 3 apples a day and have done so all my adult life. Loooooooooove apples!!

Good to hear from you and so glad things are looking better!


----------

